# Ruger Model GS32N U.S Navy



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have one reference of a Ruger revolver based on the Speed Six called the GS32N that was intended for the United States Naval Investigative Service, circa 1978. Details are scarce and I haven't turned up anything on the Web (thats surprising). Each revolver has a U.S property stamp and "N.I.S" stamped below the cylinder release. They are chambered in .357 and have a 2.75 inch barrel. Very nice looking revolver from the one picture I have.

Has anyone ever encountered one of these pistols while in the service or seen one in the civilian markett. Sturm, Ruger nor the Navy will reveal the exact number produced.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

http://world.guns.ru/handguns/hg210-e.htm

http://www.thefiringline.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2881505&postcount=83

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=121461083#PIC

Never seen one myself, bu there are other references out there. Sounds similar to a handgun that a friend said he saw used for gate-guard entry security on a Navy base, circa 1980.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, DJ my internet search skills are not as elite as I thougth. I did a Yahoo search and came up with zilch.

$800.00 dollars seems about right for a revovler that had a limited run. Interesting firearm.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

Learn something new everyday. I never new the Navy used Rugers:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Not a lot known other than the above. Serial # ranges are: 153-29xxx to 155-37129 and 159-95827 to 159-95946. Exact productions #'s aren't known.


----------

